# The "PM"



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi all....

just wanted to mention the PM facility on here together with general posting.

Its really great that the vast majority of people who come and join us on here are all keen to share advice, information, hints, tips, examples, experiences and thoughts .... after all thats what its all about!

And for any new members, or people just browsing who havent joined us as yet ... reading all this communication can be really helpful and informative (some may even find it dull ! perish the thought!!! ) ... some get the answers they need straight away from what they read, for others it raises questions so they join up and join in ... or start a new thread.

There are of course times when we want to use the PM facility on here....to send private messages!! Maybe we want to exchange phone numbers or just talk one to one .... and thats great because its what its for.

BUT there are times when people posting are suggesting that other members PM them if they more info, or advice or whatever ..... which isnt a problem in itself but it kinda detracts from what the forum is for.

If we all start to PM each other then the forums gonna be empty! lol (ok that is an extreme scenario I grant you!!!)

But I hope you get my drift ....... if its general communication, in relation to an ongoing or new post/thread ... then can we try and keep the majority of it on here ? so that we can all share in it, comment if we feel its appropriate, and so that our new members and potential new members can see this communication too ... and hopefully benefit from it.

This should not be considered a slap on the wrist for anyone!  Im a softie honestly ..... but I just want to remind everyone so that we can continue to provide as much help as we can for everyone to benefit from.

Gracias and ciao


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> Hi all....
> 
> just wanted to mention the PM facility on here together with general posting.
> 
> ...


yeah good idea pm sue for more info :focus:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'd like to add that if anyone on here gets messages, whether visitor or private messages from other posters advertising their services, it is not endorsed by the forum and is being done purely for financial gain from the person responsible. 

Jo xx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> yeah good idea pm sue for more info :focus:


 nice one JK! - Sue


----------



## spaceman (Aug 9, 2009)

*disappointed*

I had all the the expletives in the oxford english dictionary lined up for a relentless tirade, and then i opened the thread!
It wasnt about gordon brown after all!

spaceman


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

spaceman said:


> I had all the the expletives in the oxford english dictionary lined up for a relentless tirade, and then i opened the thread!
> It wasnt about gordon brown after all!
> 
> spaceman


 I knew that would fool everyone! if I titled it "using the private messaging system" no one would have read it!  Maybe just to cheer you up Ill start another one to allow you to rant and make full use of your already collected expletives! 

Sue


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> I knew that would fool everyone! if I titled it "using the private messaging system" no one would have read it!  Maybe just to cheer you up Ill start another one to allow you to rant and make full use of your already collected expletives!
> 
> Sue


Well I wasnt sure if it was about Gordon Brown... or Zapatero! (OK I know he isnt a PM, he's a P - no offence meant ) but since we live in Spain I thought it could be! No doubt there would be some serious ranting going on in that thread too.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

And will all you frustrated women stop PMing me about your sexual problems!

And that goes for you as well Steve Hall.....it's your own fault your blow up doll got a puncture!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

XTreme said:


> And will all you frustrated women stop PMing me about your sexual problems!


Ok Uncle Peter. No more PM's about my problems... (joking, of course)


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> And will all you frustrated women stop PMing me about your sexual problems!


I dont have any!!!! 

Jo xx


----------



## tallbob (Aug 14, 2009)

jojo said:


> I dont have any!!!!
> 
> Jo xx


no one has since I joined


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

tallbob said:


> no one has since I joined


OMG!!!!!!!! we've got 2 of em now!!! :wacko::fish:


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Chica said:


> OMG!!!!!!!! we've got 2 of em now!!! :wacko::fish:


Must be something in the water up there!:spit:


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> Must be something in the water up there!:spit:


Hahaha... don't think it's water!!! :suspicious:


----------



## tallbob (Aug 14, 2009)

Chica said:


> Hahaha... don't think it's water!!! :suspicious:


It was the water but I moved


----------

